# Any Jelly Bean build.prop tweaks?



## Klatoz (Dec 28, 2011)

As the title says, I'm curious to know if there are any build.prop tweaks for jelly bean.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

You can always adjust your DPI in build.prop, other than that, I don't think so.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

From what I've read in a few threads manually editing DPI through build.prop fux things up on jb. Unless its been fixed?


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Would this help? 
ro.wmt.blcr.enable=0
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=1
persist.sys.purgeable_assets=1
ro.mot.eri.losalert.delay=1000
persist.sys.ui.hw=1 
ro.config.disable.hw_accel=false 
debug.composition.type=gpu 
ro.min_pointer_dur=8 
debug.egl.profiler=1 
debug.egl.hw=1 
ro.media.dec.vid.wmv.enabled=1 
ro.media.dec.aud.wma.enabled=1 
ro.media.dec.aud.flac.enabled=1 
ro.media.dec.vid.avi.enabled=1
ro.config.nocheckin=1
persist.sys.shutdown.mode=hibernate
ro.media.capture.maxres=8m 
ro.media.panorama.defres=3264x1840 
ro.media.panorama.frameres=1280x720 
ro.camcorder.videoModes=true


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Or these?

#Battery Life
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=1
pm.sleep_mode=1
wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=150

#High Quality .jpeg's
ro.media.enc.jpeg.quality=100

#Phone dials out faster
ro.telephony.call_ring.delay=1000

#Faster Video Streaming
media.stagefright.enable-player=true
media.stagefright.enable-meta=true
media.stagefright.enable-scan=true
media.stagefright.enable-http=true

#Performance
ENFORCE_PROCESS_LIMIT=false
MAX_SERVICE_INACTIVITY=false
MIN_HIDDEN_APPS=false
MAX_HIDDEN_APPS=false
CONTENT_APP_IDLE_OFFSET=false
EMPTY_APP_IDLE_OFFSET=false
MAX_ACTIVITIES=false
ACTIVITY_INACTIVITY_RESET_TIME=false
MAX_RECENT_TASKS=false
MIN_RECENT_TASKS=false
APP_SWITCH_DELAY_TIME=false
MAX_PROCESSES=false
PROC_START_TIMEOUT=false
CPU_MIN_CHECK_DURATION=false
GC_TIMEOUT=false
SERVICE_TIMEOUT=false
MIN_CRASH_INTERVAL=false
debug.sf.hw=1
video.accelerate.hw=1
windowsmgr.max_events_per_sec=150
debug.performance.tuning=1
ro.HOME_APP_ADJ=1

Most build.prop stuff stays the same through OS upgrades. At least as far as I know it does.


----------

